

The Trouble with Erlang (or Erlang is a ghetto)  - saurabh
http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2011/07/trouble-with-erlang-or-erlang-is-ghetto.html

======
antidoh
"its implementation and release cycle are managed by Ericsson"

Fork?

